# Since the Venge has been getting all the attention lately...



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

A gratuitous picture of the C59 with 2013 404's.


----------



## kulcha (May 23, 2012)

Liked!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

So sick.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Beautiful but I could do w/o "Colnago Headset System" on the top tube taking so much real estate.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Exquisite!

Actually just googled "Venge" and like any Spec or Trek product is pedestrian imho and definitely does not garner any of my attention.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

enr1co said:


> Exquisite!
> 
> Actually just googled "Venge" and like any Spec or Trek product is pedestrian imho and definitely does not garner any of my attention.


Just curious, what is it about the Venge that you find so pedistrian not worth any of your attention, and what is it about the C59 that you find exquisite? 

Is it the famed history of Colnago? Is it the carbon material? Is it the design of the bike? Is it the construction method? Is the performance? Or just totally subject in your mind? Just curious.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> Just curious, what is it about the Venge that you find so pedistrian not worth any of your attention and what is it about the C59 that you find exquisite?
> 
> Is it the famed history of Colnago? Is it the carbon material? Is it the design of the bike? Is it the construction method? Is the performance? Or just totally subject in your mind? Just curious.


Most all of the above. 

This is the Colnago forum and dont feel that I need to qualify providing favorable comments regarding fellow Colnago owners bikes/build.


----------



## GuidoWongolini (Nov 14, 2011)

How about my 2013 TSMR + SRTi + 202FireCrest
View attachment 278038


& 2012 TSIT + SR + HED Ardennes 
View attachment 278039


& my daily FirstWorldPelotonProblem
View attachment 278040


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

well then, here you have a gratuituous pic of my Colnago


----------



## andesman (Mar 17, 2005)

My pair for consideration

View attachment 279111


----------

